# No sensors found!

## the_slash

I just emerged lm_sensors so that I could use it with superkaramba. After a little tinkering around, I finally got the kernel all set up to do it. Or so I thought. Upon running sensor, I now get the message

```

No sensors found!

```

I was told to run sensors-detect first, which detected something (I don't remember what it was), and created my /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors file, which is shown below (commented bit at the top snipped)

```

# List the modules that are to be loaded for your system

#

# Generated by sensors-detect on Wed Jan 18 22:43:08 2006

# Load modules at startup

LOADMODULES=yes

# Initialize sensors at startup

INITSENSORS=yes

MODULE_0=i2c-isa

```

I tried modprobing i2c-isa, with no luck. I tried /etc/init.d/lm_sensors with no luck as well. Does anyone know what may be wrong?

----------

## ESSO

Try rerunning sensors-detect. Follow the instructions, try scanning smbus and isa.

Do as the script suggests. After detecting it should give you instructions what to setup. I don´t recall if the script knows about gentoo so see if it makes sense for gentoo.

----------

## the_slash

Apparently, it's trying to load a module that doesn't exist. i2c-isa, which from what I understand can only be found in the i2c package, is for 2.4 kernels only. When I tried to emerge it, it said that I should use the built-in i2c support in the kernel, but there is no module for i2c-isa. Any ideas?   :Confused: 

----------

## the_slash

 *ESSO wrote:*   

> Try rerunning sensors-detect. Follow the instructions, try scanning smbus and isa.
> 
> Do as the script suggests. After detecting it should give you instructions what to setup. I don´t recall if the script knows about gentoo so see if it makes sense for gentoo.

 

I re-ran sensors-detect, as you suggested. I selected smbus first, and that didn't work, so I tried it again with isa, and that didn't work either. I did what the script suggested (the line of code it gave me to add to /etc/modules.conf was already in there, so I left it. The modprobe command it gave me (modprobe i2c-isa) failed, of course, seen as how i2c-isa doesn't exist  :Evil or Very Mad: ). I'm not sure if it applies to gentoo either, come to think of it. Gentoo has a different kernel, so maybe that's why I can't find i2c-isa anywhere.

----------

## ESSO

In make menuconfig go to

 Location:                                                            

  │     -> Device Drivers                                       

  │       -> I2C support                                         

  │         -> I2C support (I2C [=m])

You have to select end compile the module you need.

----------

## the_slash

 *ESSO wrote:*   

> In make menuconfig go to
> 
>  Location:                                                            
> 
>   │     -> Device Drivers                                       
> ...

 

according to sensors-detect, i need i2c-isa, which isn't in the kernel.

----------

## bigbob73

 *the_slash wrote:*   

>  *ESSO wrote:*   In make menuconfig go to
> 
>  Location:                                                            
> 
>   │     -> Device Drivers                                       
> ...

 

Same problem here, what kernel are you using?

----------

## quasinix

Hi

When i was running 2.4 kernel i used to emerge the packages i2c and lm_sensors to get it working, that builds all the modules needed, then you just use sensors-detect.

Now i use a 2.6 kernel i don't bother emerging i2c and just emerge lm_sensors.

Unmerge the i2c package if you have a 2.6 kernel and configure your kernel so everything for i2c and hardware monitoring is built as modules.

If you are unsure of what monitoring chips you have (if any), they will get picked up when sensors-detect does its probing, but i think you need to have the modules built already.

the config is usually under:

```

Device Drivers  --->

    I2C support  --->

        (Enable everything here as module)

Device Drivers  --->

    Hardware Monitoring support  --->

        (Enable everything here as module)

```

Once you figure out which modules you need you can disable the rest to save building them.  :Wink: 

----------

## the_slash

 *bigbob73 wrote:*   

>  *the_slash wrote:*    *ESSO wrote:*   In make menuconfig go to
> 
>  Location:                                                            
> 
>         -> Device Drivers                                       
> ...

 

2.6.14-gentoo-r5

----------

## the_slash

 *quasinix wrote:*   

> Hi
> 
> When i was running 2.4 kernel i used to emerge the packages i2c and lm_sensors to get it working, that builds all the modules needed, then you just use sensors-detect.
> 
> Now i use a 2.6 kernel i don't bother emerging i2c and just emerge lm_sensors.
> ...

 

I know, I did already. That's how I figured out that I needed i2c-isa. What's weird, though, is that at the beginning of sensors-detect, it detects me as sis96x, but it makes no mention of needing that module at the end, when it gives the modprobe commands. It just says i2c-isa, and nothing else.

----------

## quasinix

Oh. sorry.

That sounds strange.  :Sad: 

A long shot but try this

modprobe i2c-sis96x

then run sensors-detect again.

[EDIT] I think i2c-sis96x doesn't need i2c-isa at all and uses smbus. try removing it. Also, i2c-isa comes with the kernel as i'm using it right now for my sensors.

----------

## the_slash

 *quasinix wrote:*   

> Oh. sorry.
> 
> That sounds strange. 
> 
> A long shot but try this
> ...

 

Seriously? Where is it?   :Shocked: 

I tried modprobing i2c-sis96x and running sensors-detect again, but that didn't work. It just gave me the same thing as it did before, only this time when it tried to load the i2c-sis96x module it said "already loaded". What should I remove?

----------

## quasinix

```

ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/

ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/hwmon/

```

The i2c-isa is located in the first one, i2c-sis96x should be also.

The second one should contain a lot of driver modules for the different sensor chips.

If there are not many files in them then i would check the kernel config and try rebuilding the modules.

The Gentoo wiki has a page about this if you haven't seen it. I didn't know.  :Wink: 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Sensors

----------

## the_slash

 *quasinix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ls /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/i2c/busses/
> ...

 

yeah, I've seen it. i2c-isa isn't there, but i2c-sis96x is. The second directory doesn't exist. The reason why i2c-isa isn't there is because i can't find CONFIG_I2C_ISA in order build it.

----------

## quasinix

Hey i just noticed that, i can't see an option for i2c-isa either.

I could be wrong but maybe the i2c-isa is built as a dependency of another i2c bus module. I can use either smbus or isa for my sensor bus driver so i use isa, as i read it was faster but you need the extra module which doesn't really bother me.

Maybe this doesn't apply to you as your bus is sis96x ?

Here is the last snip of my /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors

```

# Load modules at startup

LOADMODULES=yes

# Initialize sensors at startup

INITSENSORS=yes

MODULE_0=i2c-viapro

MODULE_1=i2c-isa

MODULE_2=eeprom

MODULE_3=it87

```

The last module it87 is actually the sensor chip driver which resides in

/lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/hwmon/

If you don't have that directory then you need to enable the sensor chip drivers in the kernel config or it won't work. I would just enable them all to be built as modules, rebuild the kernel, then run sensors-detect again.

Sorry if i didn't explain properly.

Best

----------

## the_slash

 *quasinix wrote:*   

> Hey i just noticed that, i can't see an option for i2c-isa either.
> 
> I could be wrong but maybe the i2c-isa is built as a dependency of another i2c bus module. I can use either smbus or isa for my sensor bus driver so i use isa, as i read it was faster but you need the extra module which doesn't really bother me.
> 
> Maybe this doesn't apply to you as your bus is sis96x ?
> ...

 

I followed your advice of building all the drivers as modules, and, as a result, i2c-isa finally appeared. For some reason, though, sensors still fails to find any sensors. I ran sensors-detect again, and, to my surprise, the device given in the summary isn't i2c-sis96x at all, rather, some chip named 'Nat. Semi. PC87591 Super IO'. Then, where it gives the lines of code to copy-paste, where the driver for the chip should go, it says 'no driver for Nat. Semi. PC87591 Super IO yet. Now what I'm wondering is, if sis96x detected correctly at the beginning, why doesn't it just use that instead? What is this other chip it's detecting, and how do I make it use my sis?

----------

## quasinix

By looking at this page, it appears that your sensor chip isn't supported (yet).

If the modules are enabled in your kernel and

/lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/hwmon/ contains all the modules then i think you are out of luck for the moment.

```

Device Drivers  ---> 

    Hardware Monitoring support  ---> 

        (Everything here should be built as module)

```

----------

## the_slash

What about sis96x? It detected that, and there is a module for it, so why doesn't lm_Sensors just use that instead?  :Confused: 

----------

## PennyroyalFrog

I was having the same problem.  Try:

```
modprobe i2c-dev
```

Then run sensors detect again.

----------

## the_slash

 *PennyroyalFrog wrote:*   

> I was having the same problem.  Try:
> 
> ```
> modprobe i2c-dev
> ```
> ...

 

Same result as last time   :Sad: 

Another thing, as I was running sensors-detect again, I noticed it said something about adapters hanging when certain addresses are probed. Could this be what is happening? When it probes sis96x, all it says is a bunch of 'Client found at [address]', then it goes on to ask me if I want it to probe the ISA bus. Could it be hanging?

----------

## dmpogo

 *the_slash wrote:*   

>  *PennyroyalFrog wrote:*   I was having the same problem.  Try:
> 
> ```
> modprobe i2c-dev
> ```
> ...

 

No this is not it.

Sensors-detect sometimes detects chips/busses that are not usable (or it decides they are not). Then it does not give them in the summary.

Check what is the confidence level of detection (in sensors-detect output).  If it is below 8, it is probably misdetection.

lm_sensors often do not work with the latest laptops - for example there was not support yet as of December for some sensors on ATI chipsets found

in Compaq/HP's.   Go to your motherboard manufacurer website and find in the manual which sensors chip you are having (or search the web), and then check with lm_sensors site for support.

Also, make distinction between busses (SMBus, ISA, or SuperI/O) and sensors chip. You need kernel module for sensors chip for sure, plus for ISA bus

if it is used.  Say I have

w83627hf 28816 0 - Live 0xffffffff8855e000

lm85 36580 0 - Live 0xffffffff88551000

hwmon_vid 2496 2 w83627hf,lm85, Live 0xffffffff8854f000

i2c_isa 4672 1 w83627hf, Live 0xffffffff8854c000

i2c_amd756 6660 0 - Live 0xffffffff88549000

since my motherboard has two separate sensors chips - one on SMBus (w83627hf) and one on i2c-isa (i2c_amd756)

----------

